# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  АОС анонсирует супербыстрые и титулованные изогнутые мониторы AGON третьего поколения!

## Labs

*Минск, 10 января 2019 – Компания* *AOC**, мировой лидер в производстве дисплеев, с гордостью сообщает о выходе двух новых изогнутых мониторов* *AG**273**QCG** (**Nvidia* *G**-**SYNC**) и* *AG**273**QCX** (**AMD* *FreeSync** 2* *HDR**) — представителей линейки* *AGON* *третьего поколения. Новинки премиальной линейки геймерских моделей поступят в продажу в январе 2019 года. Мониторы* *AGON* *третьего поколения, созданные специально для ярых геймеров, сочетают выдающие возможности предшественников — высокую кадровую частоту до 165 Гц и сверхнизкое время отклика 1 мс — с новейшей технологией* *AMD**FreeSync** 2* *HDR** и обновленным дизайном, который, в случае модели* *AG**273**QCG**, позволил завоевать ей [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в премии “**Red* *Dot* *Design* *Award** 2018”. Благодаря высокой кадровой частоте 165 Гц (**AG**273**QCG**) и 144 Гц (**AG**273**QCX**), малому времени отклика и технологии синхронизации частоты, оба монитора подходят для наиболее требовательных и динамичных игр жанра* *FPS**. * 
*Правильные мониторы для взыскательных геймеров*
В 2016 году компания AOC выпустила линейку игровых мониторов премиум-класса *AGON* (в переводе с древнегреческого — _состязание, столкновение, антагонизм_). Монитор первого поколения AGON AG27*1*QX сразу стал лауреатом различных премий, а модель AG25*1*FZ с частотой обновления 240 Гц была избрана разными киберспортивными командами и турнирами в качестве основного монитора. Второе поколение мониторов AGON расширило игровую линейку ультраширокими и изогнутыми моделями различных размеров (от 27 до 35 дюймов). К числу последних, например, относится AG352UCG. Сегодня уже третье поколение мониторов AGON готово представить еще более впечатляющие характеристики, яркий дизайн и новейшие геймерские технологии.
*Характеристики*
27-дюймовый монитор (диагональ экрана — 68,6 см) *AG**273**QCG* оснащен изогнутой (радиус кривизны — 1,8 м) матрицей TN разрешением QHD (2560 x 1440 пикселей), поддерживает технологию Nvidia G-SYNC, обладает кадровой частотой 165 Гц и временем отклика 1 мс. Владельцы ПК с видеокартами Nvidia могут ощутить все преимущества технологии G-SYNC, синхронизирующей частоту обновления монитора с FPS видеокарты и обеспечивающей таким образом плавный игровой процесс без лагов и фризов. Яркость экрана, достигающая 400 кд/м2, позволяет уверенно использовать монитор в хорошо освещенных помещениях. Два встроенных динамика по 2 Вт каждый с поддержкой технологии кодирования звука DTS дополняют список возможностей этой модели.
27-дюймовый HDR-монитор (диагональ экрана — 68,6 см) *AG**273**QCX* оснащен изогнутой (радиус кривизны — 1,8 м) матрицей VA разрешением QHD и поддерживает частоту обновления экрана *144 Гц*. Монитор отвечает спецификациям _VESA DisplayHDR 400_ и имеет пиковую яркость 400 кд/м2_._Также модель может похвастаться поддержкой технологий AMD FreeSync 2 HDR и применением специальных алгоритмов тонального отображения (tone mapping), которые вкупе с технологией компенсации низкой частоты кадров (LFC) обеспечивают быстрый и плавный игровой процесс. За счет качественной матрицы VA монитор обеспечивает высокую статическую контрастность 3000:1, охват 90% цветового пространства DCI-P3 и широкие углы обзора 178°/178°, выдавая насыщенную, сочную и яркую картинку. Малое время отклика 1 мс гарантирует быстрый и плавный игровой процесс. В AG273QCX имеются два встроенных динамика по 5 Вт каждый, которые поддерживают систему кодирования звука DTS.
*Дизайн*
Оба монитора представлены безрамочным (с трех сторон) исполнением, что позволяет строить мультимониторные системы. Эргономичная подставка обеспечивает регулировку высоты экрана в диапазоне 110 мм, а также нужный угол наклона и поворота. В соответствии с последними тенденциями моды задняя панель оснащена подсветкой RGB (AGON Game Lights), отображающей более 100 000 цветов. AGON Game Lights можно настроить в соответствии с индивидуальными предпочтениями. Стильная красная подставка AG273QCG и исполненная в серебре подставка AG273QCX прочно устанавливаются на рабочей поверхности, при этом не занимая много места. Изогнутый дисплей на обоих мониторах создает эффект погружения и позволяет насладиться невероятно реалистичным изображением. Держатель для наушников, знакомый по предыдущим моделям AGON, модернизирован и теперь располагается с двух сторон от монитора. Фиксатор с одной механической защелкой позволяет собрать монитор в условиях, когда это необходимо (турниры, LAN-вечеринки), очень быстро, и избавляет от сложностей с винтами, а встроенная в подставку ручка облегчает переноску устройства. Модель AG273QCX также может похвастаться стильным и элегантным пультом управления AOC Game Pad для быстрого доступа и настройки различных параметров отображения монитора.
*Дополнительные возможности*
Помимо технологий, перечисленных выше, мониторы поддерживают следующие функции:_AOC Game Color_ позволяет пользователю изменять насыщенность цвета для более четких уровней серого и повышения общей детализации изображения;_AOC_ _Game_ _Modes_ содержит пресеты для игр разных жанров и три настраиваемых пользовательских профиля;_AOC_ _Shadow_ _Control_ осветляет темные области, не влияя на остальные зоны экрана;AOC Dial Point выводит на середину экрана индикатор, облегчающий тем самым ориентирование в шутерах;_FPS_ _Frame_ _Counter_ выводит на экране счетчик FSP;_Flicker_ _Free_ _Technology_ помогает предотвратить различные проблемы со зрением, вызванные мерцанием,обновленное меню OSD в современном исполнении, а также программное обеспечение G-Menu для персональной настройки монитора.Обе новинки AGON третьего поколения дебютировали на выставке Gamescom 2018 и уже успели получить признание профильной прессы. Вскоре они будут доступны для покупки в онлайновых и офлайновых магазинах.
AOC *AG**273**QCX* и *AG**273**QCG* появятся в продаже в январе 2019 года по рекомендованным ценам 1 726 BYN и 1 973 BYN соответственно.

----------

